# Carp Equipment?



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm looking for some used carp rods/reels to ship to a friend in the Ukraine.

What recommendations can you give me?
Humongous river and He Man casts.

He will be catching fish up to 22 pds and wants 11 to 12 ft. rods and will cast a chum feeder setup that weighs 4 1/4 ozs.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

3.5lb. Rods.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks, I appreciate it, BottomBouncer.

Any idea which spinning reels are well liked, used by alot of carpers?
I need to find good used ones and it would help if I know which are decent ones.

Does anyone know of any used rods/spinning reels for sale, maybe friends who don't read OGF?


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

You're safe with daiwa and shimano. I tend to prefer models with a baitrunner feature. 

Check out Johnson Ross online. It is a UK shop, but with give you a better idea of models available at different price points. 

I think there is an Ohio carp group on Facebook. You might try to join and ask those guys about leads on used equipment.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Great, thanks again. I'll do that.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I settled on two Okuma Avenger ABF 65b baitfeeder reels.
I couldn't find any used baitfeeders at a price that saved any real money so I went with the 65b's from a local tackle store that he had in stock and gave me a deal on the pair. Hopefully they'll provide years of service before needing repaired or replaced.

Now I need your recommendations on decent 11-12' rods to pair them with that have a 3.5 TC rating. My friend bank fishes a fast flowing river bigger than our Ohio for bream as big as 22 lbs. Snapping rod tips on the cast is a problem he has to avoid, hence the 3.5 TC.

He's making 130 yd. casts out into the river with a 4 oz. feeder.

He talked about 3-4 pc. rods or telescopic versions.


----------

